# Round sander



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Has anyone tried the 9'' round pole sander at Lowes? Iam thinking about getting one. They say they dont flip.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

mike d. said:


> Has anyone tried the 9'' round pole sander at Lowes? Iam thinking about getting one. They say they dont flip.


The Planex works well for me, and with a vac and all it's only about 80 times as expensive.

All right... I never found the rectangular ones to be a problem. Yes, they flip, so you spin the handle and run it long or diagonally, until it doesn't grab any more. And the 3M rectangular screens are available everywhere.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

Our guys prefer the round head. I don't have any personal experience with it though.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've got a couple of those round ones---they have a lot more surface area--so the sanding goes fast and the walls remain flat.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

saw "round sander" and was reminded of a friend who thought he
d help me when i was doing some work on his place, He got out his DA sander with 36 grit......on my 1st coat ( that i never sand) lots of gouges and paper missing when he was done. I was not pleased to say the least but many beers into teaching him how to fix his FU I was amused.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a round one and love it. You're right, they don't flip.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been meaning to buy a round sander for a while now. Never seen one at lowes and don't see it on their website either.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Ames sells them (that is a drywall tool store)Automatic Drywall Finishing Tools - AMES ToolsAMES Taping Tools 

As well as Sherwyn Williams---


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Good question. I've been looking at the round ones also. Looks like I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Apr 20, 2014)

We use the Radius 360's. They're great, I threw all the old style rectangle ones in trash. The cost of repairing a gouge or two from flipped heads pays for the new sanders pretty quickly. And no, the 360's don't flip at all. 

They use the same sandpaper as the Porter Cable 7800, that's handy. We use both for different tasks. 

They also sell a triangle head version, the Trigon 180. It'll get into corners a little better. 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Pole-Sanders/Radius360-Drywall-Sanding-Tool.html


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> I've been meaning to buy a round sander for a while now. Never seen one at lowes and don't see it on their website either.


Some Lowe's sell the Golblatt round sanders . I tried It . POS imo. The Radius 360 Is King! :thumbsup: 



Jmayspaint said:


> We use the Radius 360's. They're great, I threw all the old style rectangle ones in trash. The cost of repairing a gouge or two from flipped heads pays for the new sanders pretty quickly. And no, the 360's don't flip at all.
> 
> They use the same sandpaper as the Porter Cable 7800, that's handy. We use both for different tasks.
> 
> ...


I have both . They are good sanders ..The Radius paper is a bit rough tho , The 150 is much to coarse for finish sanding drywall. I don't use the Trigon much ..I sand all the angles with a sanding sponge .


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

I found the Radius 360 much nicer than the one available at Lowe's. The Lowes one is o.k. and works, but like the Radius 360 much more. Cant remember what the difference was/is, just wishing I had picked up another Radius instead of the Lowes round sander.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've asked a couple of good painters about this in the last couple days, and they both swear by the round ones.


----------



## Dalton4r (Oct 23, 2015)

I love mine. Never use the rectangle sanders anymore. They sell them at sherwinn williams here in washington


----------



## Nabinko (Nov 7, 2015)

I have the Goldblatt Vortex (same one at Lowes) and they're great. It's good quality but even though the disc uses a stop nut, I always find that I have to use threadlock.

I still want to pick up a Radius 360 and try it out.


----------

